# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Is a H&R Topper a good hunting shotgun?

## SurvivingtoThriving

Thinking of buying one, just wanted to know the pros and cons of the gun.

----------


## crashdive123

Don't have one - never shot one.  No help here.

----------


## jake abraham

don't know never messed with one sorry

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I have an H&R Topper junior in .410. I love the gun. Simple and never any trouble out of it.

----------


## Sparky93

If it is as good as the ultra slug, then I give it a big thumbs up. Never shot one, looks nice though.

----------


## kyratshooter

The H&R SS shotgun has been around since right after the Civil War, 1883 to be exact.  It has survived all the survivors and will still be working when all of us are dust.  

I have repaired hundreds and can attest that unless the factory has a bad parts run, as happened when they first changed to the transfer bar ignigion back in the '80s, the gun is bullet proof.  For a couple of years the transfer bars were brittle and snapped frequently.  I have not seen a broken one in 20 years so I suppose they got that sorted out.

pros: a rugged, durable, reliable piece of hardware.

Cons: they kick like a freekin' mule and for many they feel clumbsy.  I grew up with the Savage and Stevens SS guns and the H&R does not have the same feel.  Just personal preference.  

I own a clone, the Rossi, in 20ga/30-06 pursuasion.

----------


## rocky road

I have shot several of these guns,stay with small gauge,the bigger the gauge the bigger the kick and i do mean kick

----------


## SurvivingtoThriving

Thanks for the info, most of it seamed positive!

----------


## oldtrap59

Not an expert but I am an owner of an old topper.(M488) 410

As far as cons as I see them. Only one I see is the cost of the ammo. 410 ammo is crazy high when you compare it to larger loads or in otherwords bang for the buck. Oh yeah. It kicks more then my 308.

As far as pros. It's as KY says it's one tough little gun. I use it for rabbit and squirrel but have also taken deer and hog using slugs. There may be better 1 shooters out there but only paid $25 for the one I have and it has paid for it'self many many times over with meat in the freezer.

Oldtrap

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I may get another one tomorrow my buddy is bringing one for me to fix. Which usually ends up, me buying the gun and then fixing it.

----------


## hunter63

I suppose I should get in on this as H&R/NEF shotguns and rifles seem to be just be becoming my favorite 'go to's" lately.

Good price, bullet (pun) proof, years of service, and up to now solid quality.

Do kick especially with a heavy load, so it keeps shooting at stuff that doesn't deserve to be shot at limited, you really have to "want" to shoot at something.

When someone inexperienced asks me for advice on a basic all around firearm, my advice would be H&R 20 ga single shot.

----------


## kyratshooter

The kick is due to the H&R stock shape.  They have too much drop.  My old Stevens, and even a couple of South American single shots I have had do not kick like the Topper in the same guages.

Single shots of any kind are fine guns.  Cheap, solid and reliable, lightweight, easy to break down and transport.

----------


## lucznik

One pro not already mentioned is that they can make you a better shot.  When you have only one shell, you tend to learn to make it count.  

I've used one of these as my primary rabbit hunting shotgun for a long time.  I don't ever feel handicapped by it. 



As an aside, I have an old H&R in .410 that has a busted stock.  Anyone know where I might look for a replacement?

----------


## crashdive123

These sites might be helpful.

http://www.tjgeneralstore.com/h%26r_stocks.htm

http://www.gunstocksinc.com/web_page...ent-Stocks.htm

----------


## hunter63

> As an aside, I have an old H&R in .410 that has a busted stock.  Anyone know where I might look for a replacement?


You can get one straight from H&R....about $35 bucks in 2003

----------


## scottmphoto

The first gun my parents ever gave me was an H&R Topper in .410. I've had that gun for 26 years now. It has never failed me yet.

----------


## Hognutz

I kilt my first deer with one in front of the dogs.  It kicked like hell but being the youngin that I was I would just climb back up on that mule and ride it again.   I shot that gun so much the end of the barrel wore thin and it would not hold a "pattern" fer nuttin.   I gave it to a nephew and have regetted letting it out of my sight.  I miss dat gun......

----------


## Mischief

20 ga kicks? try the Pardner 12ga w 3 1/2" ammo.

----------


## kyratshooter

> One pro not already mentioned is that they can make you a better shot.  When you have only one shell, you tend to learn to make it count.  
> 
> I've used one of these as my primary rabbit hunting shotgun for a long time.  I don't ever feel handicapped by it. 
> 
> Besides the sites mentioned there is also ATI.  They offer a colapsing tube w/pistol grip, if you are into that sort of thing.
> 
> http://www.atigunstocks.com/content/9-catalog
> 
> 
> ...


ATI offers a collapsing tube stock w/pistol grip if you are into that sort of thing.

http://www.atigunstocks.com/content/9-catalog

----------


## shaner

ive had them in all gauges  410 28ga 20ga and 12ga , they all do as well as any shotgun can , and priced right , i wish i had a dollar for everyone that used these over the years

----------


## matt47

Where I grew up I had an H&R Break open 16 gauge shotgun as my only gun for much of my childhood and teen years. It was my grandfathers handed down to me. It was a heavy bastard but it worked and I loved it and carried it around everywhere for bird hunting and plinking...I´m sure it was a topper or the ancestor of one....However I did buy a Rem 870 Wingmaster pump with full choke after that which I used more for hunting but I still care for that old break open sweet 16...lots of memories...

----------


## Torch

The Topper is a good little simple gun. I have shot one in they are worth the money.

----------


## Thaddius Bickerton

First shotgun I owned was a 20 gauge topper, then a 12 gauge.

Learning to shoot those things when I was 10 and 11 got me so used to recoil that I have to pretty much get up into the large bore magnums before it becomes a problem for me to handle.

If were me I would look at one of those combo rifle / shotgun /blackpowder things and get all three if money were tight and I wanted a all in one solution.

The 12 gauge was used and the stock beat to pieces.  I got some broken pieces of glass and slowly scraped the thing smooth, removing a bit of the clunkyness in that old shotty.  After that it was very comfortable to handle and shoot.

Then I got a Fox double 12 gauge and pretty much that became my go to shotgun.  I still love that weapon, even though I have shortened the barrels from 28 inches down to 23 and 1/2 inches and cylinder bore.  Added a set of express sights silver soldered on the rib, and a few other changes including a sling.

I bought up a hundred of those all brass 12 gauge shotshells and have been reloading them for the last couple years.  Using slugs and my reloads I can get both barrels to hit in a 4 inch circle at 50 yards.  It is my "poor mans double rifle".  Nice for pigs and close in deer.

For greater range and starting this year my new rifle will be my Ruger gunsite scout rifle.  I just love that thing in .308, even if it was very pricy.  For the money you could buy a h&R shotgun , rifle , black powder rifle, and a bunch of ammo, but I finally decided to get me my "one" rifle and after a lot of hunting around, the GSR was it for me.

Get the topper it will work if you will.

Thad.

----------


## shiftyer1

I have an h&r passed down from my grandfather.  It's pretty much retired now but it's serverd well for over 70 years.  The newer ones don't have that old look but they are solid.

----------


## Rick

Thad - Did you have to go with an LER scope on that?

----------


## shaner

ive had many of them, all different ga. and  buck for buck  you arent goin to find a better  buy in shotguns,  simple and they work!

----------


## aflineman

I have one of the "Survivor"  variety. (Made just for Y2K). I have taken many grouse and quail with it. Pretty much my favorite firearm.

----------


## hunter63

They do tend to get addicting......

----------

